# Help identifying music



## saxojon (Nov 23, 2006)

Sorry if this was intended for general discussion, but I was hoping some experts out there could identify the music in the following video clip:




Or, even better, if someone can suggest similar music.


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Why are all those people running; is Godzilla coming or something? Well, it sounds like a waltz from Strauss (or Tchaikovsky) to me, but I don't recognize the melody to know for sure.


----------



## 3rdplanetsounds (Nov 23, 2006)

*Help needed in identifying a composers work*

All I remember is he was a Russian composer,20th century,with a very short surname (3 letters i think) which didn't sound russian at all.His piece of music was a variation on Bizet's Carman composed only with strings and percussian instruments I think.And it was typically banned by the communists for being god knows what! It sounded wonderful as I recall but havn't come across it in over 10 years of looking.Please anyone out there got any answers!  cheers guys.


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Is the composer Cesar Cui? He was one of the Russian Mighty Five and lived til 1918.


----------



## 3rdplanetsounds (Nov 23, 2006)

thankyou Hexameron,but I defiantly know it wasn't Cesar Cui.


----------



## 3rdplanetsounds (Nov 23, 2006)

The style of music to me pointed towards french composer Delibes as it defientley sounded like ballet music.maybe his other ballet which i cant quiet recall other then coppella.(cant recall how you spell it neither!)


----------



## usinkorea (Nov 27, 2006)

*Help Finding a Composer and Title...please*

Hello,

I'm not knowledgable about classical music.

I am an English teacher in high school in the US, and I am trying to locate the name of a composer and title for a lesson on writing I want to do.

Please help if you can figure out the names from this description - which is what I remember from a music appreciation class I had back in 1989... (my email is [email protected])

I believe it was an American composer.

I believe it was in the same time period as John Philip Sousa. I thought it was by him, but googling around turned up nothing from the list of titles I read.

I seem to remember we listened to the piece around the same time we covered Sousa.

The basic theme of the piece is ------

----- *a child's perspective as he/she walks through a county fair or circus or festival or carnival.

It is, I believe, a full orchestra piece.

It is wonderful at using different sections of the orchestra to give the listener a sense of being surrounded by all the commotion of such an event - and of a child having his attention drawn willy-nilly here and there by all the wonderful sites and sounds...

I loved the piece, I just have forgotten the names attached to it*.....

I am making a lesson plan to work on writing by taking the students out of the mental boxes we place ourselves in through our daily lives.

I am going to use a few pieces of music that seek to create in the mind of the listener images and sights and smells.

I am going to use Stravinsky's Rite of Spring

and possible The Flight of the Bumblebee

but I would rather use this orchestra piece about a child's journey through the fair or whatever.

My students can all relate to having been an excited elementary school student going to the county fair (or circus or whatever).

I am going to have the students write down in words what the composer of the music captured so well in sound.

Rite of Spring is good, but I'm not sure the students can relate to it as easily as this piece whose name I've forgotten....

I have done all the google searches I can think of without sucess.

I'm be extremely happy if someone can figure out the piece I'm talking about.

Please email me at [email protected]

Thanks....


----------



## BassFromOboe (Oct 1, 2006)

Saint-Saens "Carnival of the Animals" could be the piece of music you have in mind. Some of it fits your description quite well, but some does not (Saint-Saens was French for example). I would have thought it was one worthy of your consideration anyway.


----------



## Lynx (Nov 2, 2006)

Could the piece be Aaron Copland, Appalachian Spring? The rodeo could fit the bill of the festival, country fair or circus, plus Copland was American.

Lynne xx

ps I would rather not e-mail, if it's ok by you, you can read my response here.


----------



## driftingfe3s (Dec 4, 2006)

*Can someone please ID this piece for me?*

I went to this cool restaurant with my girlfriend about a month or two ago for brunch and there was a string quartet playing there playing music. They played this one piece that I enjoyed and it sounded very familiar but the title and composer eluded me. My girlfriend took a video of the quartet playing it and I uploaded onto youtube. I've asked some of my friends who are classically inclined but had no success. Here is the link:






Sounds like it's from the Romantic period, but I don't know too much about classical music.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

That is a famous 'tango' that was in the movie 'Scent of a Women' with Al Pacino. I don't know the composer, though he was surely a talented one.


----------



## driftingfe3s (Dec 4, 2006)

Thank you! I did some research after your reply and you are indeed correct. The version I heard was more like the version that was in Schinder's List. I also found out that the original was sung by Carlos Gardel back around 1910's. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## noname (Dec 5, 2006)

*who is this composer?*

http://www.angelfire.com/hi5/kkeighty100/01_Track_01.mp3

thank you!!


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Your link doesn't work; Angelfire doesn't like "remote linking."


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

saxojon said:


> Sorry if this was intended for general discussion, but I was hoping some experts out there could identify the music in the following video clip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This scene reminds me of Huis Ten Bosch in Sasebo City of Japan. Most of the walkers seem like Asians. But the voice sounds like "Micky!" Possibly this scene was taken in the Disneyland in Japan or Singapore. No Japanese is heard. The music you gave me sounds like a waltz written by Johann Strauss Ⅱ. Abruptly the comments spoken in Japanese began. Anyway you could something more wonderful music. For instance, Kaiser-Walzer op.437. This Youtube post was firstly from Japan, talking about the Disneyland and a lot of animations in Japan.


----------

